# 300



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

I got my first 300 last night. I started shooting spots about 3 months ago and love it. My first time to ever shoot I shot a 297/29X. Last night I shot a 300/42X. Just wanted to brag a little.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

good for you im shooting for 300/60 this year!!!


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah that would be SWEET.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Great shooting my best is 300 52x I am gunning for 60x this year I have shot Vegas targets so far this year no five spot yet. My best Vegas is 299 22x keep shooting it is fun !


----------



## VMS (Jan 27, 2008)

*Way to go!!*

Congratulations on getting the 300. I can remember the first time I was really close to doing it. I was in my last end, and the first arrow I shot, I had the rubber peep aligning tube break right as I shot. Sent that arrow out for a 4. That was the last time I had rubber tubing for peep.

Took me another 2 weeks to get that first 300, and I was a bit nervous going into the last end... I think I pulled off a 39x for the first time. My best is a 300/53x and that was 2 years ago.

Once that first one is gotten, I think it definitely makes it easier to repeat it.... 

Great job!!

Steve


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*congrats on the 300 42x*



deputy83 said:


> I got my first 300 last night. I started shooting spots about 3 months ago and love it. My first time to ever shoot I shot a 297/29X. Last night I shot a 300/42X. Just wanted to brag a little.


Now if you can figure out where the 18x's went you be kickin but. Nice shootin. My best is a 300 51x in competition. Keep us updated on the improvements. One of the things that helped me a lot is timing my breathing between shots. Meaning is take the same amount of breaths like 3 or 4 breaths. Its a routine I do when shooting. 5 spot will make you rush your shots at end it you get your breathing out of wack. One more piece of the archery puzzle. Catch you later.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*bragger.*

bragger.


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I have shot several 299s since my last post. Tonight however it happened...I shot a 300 again!!!! 49Xs....I was NERVOUS!!!!


----------



## cobydeertrack (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats I shot my first 300 last year. That nevous feeling you get is what keep us shooting again and again.


----------

